

Three Moments with WeChat - kostyk
https://medium.com/chrysaora-weekly/three-moments-with-wechat-7deb56f11e0a

======
futuretext
Really interesting article. I used WeChat when I was in China. Super fun and
definitely has a lot more you can do (like pay your rent). I'm curious to see
if it will ever become big outside of China. Thoughts?

